# Olympia Cremina owners



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone who owns one of these would like to say is here, stating which model it is. Mine is a 1973 (first two umbers on the serial sticker) 67 model. Has the upgraded steam wand (still have original). The steam knob has the smallest of hairline cracks but has been replaced. The original pf has a bakelite handle that again, has a crack which has been professionally repaired, but I do not use it, having a modern bottomless. The 67 model does not have a pressure gauge so I have a gauge which screws on to the boiler cap to let you check and adjust the stat if needs be. I would love a box for it and did contact Olympia who were happy to supply a new box with inserts, but they wanted around £75! If a few people own and want to discuss ideas and tips etc, then that would be good


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, I have a 1976. 67 Cremina bought recently from a forum member. It started life as a 110v model, then had a 240v element fitted in 2017 by Cerini. Also I believe a new steam knob fitted, the steam wand has a 3 hole tip which I think is original? It came with 2 boiler caps the original and a vacuum breaker one. The boiler had the factory coating on which I removed properly. I managed to break the sight glass tube while stripping it down to replace the gaskets! ordered a replacement one along with some lever screw in pins to make brew head maintenance easier in the future from Cerini which came within a week. Also changed the piston gaskets which came with the machine. I changed the crush copper washers that go at the back of the steam wand nut and on the top of the sight glass assembly for Teflon ones, which are reusable.

I am just learning how to use the machine only other lever machine I've use was a Gaggia factory. Ordered a couple of temp strips for the brew head which came today. I really like the look and feel of the machine, it's very easy to use, having said that I've choked the machine twice attempting to dial to a suitable consistency. Today with a 14g dose in I got 28g out over 35 seconds. You mention a "box" from Olympia, what is the box for?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Mulligrub

Was replacing the sight glass difficult? I just fancied a factory box in case I move it on. I had half thought they might offer to send me one but no such luck! I put some temp strips on this week. I find that once the boiler has reached temp, in order to bring the group up to around 90 degrees you have to pull a little water through. So, my morning routine is witch it on, grab a shower, the purge the steam wand to relieve the false pressure, causing the element to kick in again. Once I want to prepare the shot I flush a small amount through and the temp increases immediately to 90.

I does using a bottomless at apps 14 gms. I raise the lever for 10 seconds to allow the chamber to saturate. Now, I have probably been grinding a tad too fine as I meet major resistance until I get about half way down. I do not worry too much as the shot does not taste over extracted.I will time the pull tomorrow but I am aiming for 14 in 28 out. I have not choked her yet but am not far away!


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

The sight glass is not difficult to remove a 17mm OE spanner will do it. I suppose it depends on when the nuts were last removed. Is your tube a blue one? If it's not leaking I would leave it alone! I understand now about the box..... for transporting it!

I read somewhere that to increase the boiler temperature quickly you lift the lever half way a couple of times, but not high enough to let water into the chamber. I use a Feld 47 hand grinder, that's all I have, but it seems to do the job! The place I got the temp strips from also sell a small digital temperature gauge which I ordered today, going to use that along with the strips. I have the original twin spout portafilter with a small crack in the handle, and a bottomless one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have an original bakelite handle as well, with matching hairline crack! I sent it off to a Bakelite repair specialist but the crack is still visible and I think I will just continue with the modern naked to help the thing original and intact. I enjoy using it but in the long term will happily switch back to the Vostok when it comes. I don't think it makes much difference whether you raise the handle and discharge some water or not, apart from emptying the boiler faster! I make 3 to 4 drinks a day on it and always fill her up as soon as she cools down


----------

